# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  الجامعات المصرية خارج الترتيب العالمي لأفضل 500 جامعة على مستوى العالم

## فهد

*شباب**وتعليم*

*44702*
*‏السنة** 133-**العدد*
*2009*
*ابريل*
*27*
*‏غرة جمادى الاولى** 1430* *هـ*
*الأثنين*
*جريدة الأهرام**صدمة أكاديمية**
الجامعات المصرية خارج الترتيب العالمي
لأفضل‏500‏ جامعة علي مستوي العالم
**بقلم لبــيــب الســـبـاعي* 
*ينفرد الأهرام بنشر قائمة الترتيب العالمي لأفضل‏500‏ جامعة علي مستوي العالم عن عام‏2008‏ والذي يصدر في منتصف كل عام عن العام السابق ويعتبر هذا الترتيب العالمي مرجعا دوليا لتحديد الجامعات الأفضل علي مستوي العالم وفق معايير علمية محددة ومعلنة‏.‏

والمؤسف أن قائمة أفضل‏500‏ جامعة علي مستوي العالم لم تتضمن اسم أي جامعة مصرية أو عربية في حين دخلته‏6‏ جامعات إسرائيلية و‏3‏ جامعات من جنوب إفريقيا وخرجت جامعة القاهرة التي تمكنت بصعوبة قبل‏3‏ سنوات من دخول مؤخرة هذه القائمة من التصنيف العالمي هذا العام‏..‏ وذلك لأن دخولها السابق استند فقط علي حصول ثلاثة من قدامي خريجيها علي جائزة نوبل وهم نجيب محفوظ في الآداب والدكتور محمد البرادعي والرئيس الفلسطيني الراحل ياسر عرفات في السلام دون تحقيق باقي معايير الأفضلية بين الجامعات من حيث البحوث والنشر العلمي وغيرها‏.‏

وجاء الترتيب العالمي لجامعات العالم عن عام‏2008‏ صدمة للجامعات المصرية والعربية التي لم تتمكن جامعة واحدة منها من الدخول ضمن قائمة أفضل‏500‏ جامعة عالميا وبعد فشل جامعة القاهرة في الاستمساك بموقعها في ذيل قائمة العام الماضي‏.‏

ويثير التريب العالمي للجامعات الذي ينفرد الأهرام بنشره العديد من الصدمات التي لم تقتصر علي غياب الجامعات المصرية والعربية ولكن أخطرها تزايد أعداد الجامعات ومراكز البحوث الإسرائيلية والتي كانت ثلاثة في الترتيب السابق قفزت هذا العام إلي‏6‏ جامعات ومراكز بحثية إسرائيلية ضمن قائمة الخمسمائة الأفضل علي مستوي العالم هذا العام وهي الجامعة العبرية في القدس واحتلت المركز رقم‏65‏ والمعهد الإسرائيلي للتكنولوجيا في المركز رقم‏114‏ تليه جامعة تل أبيب في المركز‏115‏ ثم معهد وايزمان للعلوم في المركز رقم‏200‏ ثم جامعة بار أيلان في المركز رقم‏303‏ تليها جامعة بن جوريون في المركز رقم‏.304‏

ووصف الدكتور العالم محمد غنيم أستاذ الكلي ومؤسس مركز المنصورة العالمي للكلي نتائج هذا الترتيب بالكارثه العلمية والصدمة المتوقعة نظرا لتراجع مستوي الجامعات المصرية وندرة البحوث العلمية القيمة التي تنشرها في المجلات العلمية المفهرسة ولغياب تفرغ أعضاء هيئات التدريس عن مهامهم الأكاديمية‏.‏

وأوضح الدكتور محمد غنيم تعليقا علي الترتيب العالمي السنوي للجامعات أن عوامل التقويم التي تحدد مكانة كل جامعة في هذا الترتيب تتضمن عدة معايير وهي عدد خريجي الجامعة الذين حصلوا علي جوائز علمية مرموقة وكذلك عدد أعضاء هيئة التدريس الذين حصلوا علي جوائز علمية مرموقة وفي مقدمتها جوائز نوبل ثم عدد الباحثين المرموقين في الجامعة في تخصصاتهم وهم الذين تعتبر أبحاثهم مرجعية علمية في هذه التخصصات ثم عدد الأبحاث العلمية المنشورة من هيئة التدريس بالجامعة في مجلتي العلوم والطبيعة تحديدا وبعدها عدد الأبحاث العلمية المنشورة لهم في الدوريات العلمية المفهرسة وأخيرا مجموع كل النقاط السابقة مقسوما علي عدد أعضاء هيئة التدريس المتفرغين بالجامعة‏.‏

انتهي تعليق الدكتور العالم محمد غنيم ويبقي التساؤل الممزوج بالمرارة حول أسباب تراجع أوضاع الجامعات المصرية ومراكز البحوث العلمية والتي تواصل هذا التراجع بصورة تدعو إلي التحرك بسرعة‏,‏ فقبل خمسين عاما كانت جامعة القاهرة منارة للتعليم والبحث العلمي في إفريقيا والشرق الأوسط واليوم سبقتها بمسافات كبيرة ثلاث جامعات أفريقية كلها من دولة جنوب إفريقيا ونحو عشر جامعات في الشرق الأوسط منها ست جامعات إسرائيلية وجامعة تركية‏!!‏

وفي الوقت الذي تتسابق فيه جامعات العالم ومراكز بحوثها علي إجراء البحوث العلمية وإحراز المراكز المتقدمة عالميا ننشغل وتنشغل جامعاتنا دون مبرر في قضايا فرعية وهامشية من نوعية تعديل وتغيير نظام الثانوية العامة للمرة الألف وما يسمي تطوير نظم القبول بالجامعات ومعها تطبيق نظام للزيادة المالية المشروطة لأعضاء هيئة التدريس مع ربطها بشعار الجودة وهي الجودة التي لن تتحقق في ظل عدم تفرغ الأساتذة وتحويل معهد إلي كلية واختراع نظم تعليمية بمسميات وهمية مثل البرامج الجديدة والمتميزة وغيرها‏.‏

ولم تنشغل جامعاتنا أو المسئولين عنها بتطوير المستوي العلمي والبحثي لهذه الجامعات فظلت تتراجع يوما بعد يوم حتي أصبحت مجرد مدارس ثانوية ضخمة الأعداد تعيش حتي الآن علي ما يسمي الكتاب الجامعي ولا تعرف المعني الحقيقي للبحث العلمي ولا يتفرغ فيها الأساتذة لمهامهم العلمية وتتم الترقية فيها بالزحف وفق الأقدمية ويدور الصراع فيها علي المناصب الإدارية لما توفره من مزايا مادية واجتماعية دون أي قيمة علمية‏..‏

وليس غريبا أن تختفي مراكز البحوث المصرية من علي خريطة الأفضل في الوقت الذي يعلن فيه وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي الدكتور هاني هلال عن وجود فائض في موازنة البحث العلمي لأن البحث العلمي في مصر لا يستفيد من الاعتمادات المالية المخصصة له ولا نجد أي مركز من مراكز البحوث العلمية المصرية وهي بالعشرات في أي موقع دولي متميز أو مرموق دون أن نعرف من المسئول عن ذلك؟‏.‏

وتؤكد نتائج الترتيب العالمي للجامعات ومراكز البحوث في العالم وغياب مصر عنها ضرورة إحياء مشروع الدكتور العالم أحمد زويل بإنشاء قاعدة علمية مصرية تتفرغ للبحث العلمي وهو المشروع الذي أهدره الروتين وحاربه الخائفون من الرموز العلمية الدولية البارزة عالميا‏..‏

وقبل سنوات كان الأمل في هذا المشروع الذي طرحه العالم المصري صاحب نوبل الدكتور أحمد زويل الذي لم يتردد في أن يقدم علمه وعلاقاته الدولية ولكن المسئولين توهموا أن العالم الكبير عليه مسئولية توفير التمويل المالي اللازم لهذا المشروع وبعد أن اكتشفوا أن الرجل عالم له مكانته وليس مستثمرا أو رجل أعمال تعرض المشروع للإهمال حتي خطفته دولا أخري من حولنا‏..‏ واختفي حجر الأساس الذي وضعه العالم الكبير وهو بصحبة رئيس الوزراء شخصيا في ذلك الوقت‏.‏

وللأسف الشديد ثبت أن تصور المسئولين بحشد أسماء كبار علماء مصر في مجلس يرأسه الوزير يكفي لتحقيق نهضة علمية هو تصور فاسد ولم يحقق فائدة حقيقية وأن ضم أسماء العلماء الكبار مثل أحمد زويل ومصطفي السيد ومجدي يعقوب وفاروق الباز ومحمد البرادعي وغيرهم لمجلس ير أسه الوزير دون وجود مشروع علمي لا يكفي لتحقيق النهضة العلمية التي تحتاج بالضرورة إلي قاعدة علمية ومناخ أكاديمي يؤمن بأهمية دور البحث العلمي‏..‏

ويكشف التصنيف العالمي أن الجامعات الأمريكية احتلت‏159‏ مركزا ما بيـن‏'‏ جامعة وكلية ومركز للبحوث‏'..‏ منها‏37‏ جامعة ضمن أفضل‏50‏ جامعة علي مستوي العالم وأن الجامعات الثلاث الأولي أمريكية وضمت القائمة‏21‏ جامعة كندية وبلغ عدد الجامعات الأوروبية بصفة عامة‏210‏ جامعات‏..‏ وأبرزها بريطانيا ولها‏42‏ جامعة و ألمانيا ولها‏40‏ جامعة وفرنسا ولها‏23‏ جامعة وإيطاليا ولها‏22‏ وهولندا ولها‏12‏ جامعة والسويد ولها‏11‏ جامعة وإسبانيا ولها‏9‏ جامعات وسويسرا ولها‏8‏ جامعات و بلجيكا ولها‏7‏ جامعات والنمسـا ولها‏7‏ جامعات‏.‏

واحتلت الجامعات الآسيوية‏83‏ مركزا في الترتيب العالمي منها‏32‏ جامعة في الصين منها‏7‏ جامعات في تايوان و‏5‏ في هونج كونج‏.‏ كمــا أن جامعة‏'‏ شنغهاي جياو تونج‏'‏ والتي أشرفت علي إعداد هذا التصنيف احتلت المركز رقم‏230‏ عالميا وشغلت جامعات اليابان‏31‏ مركزا في الترتيب في حين احتلت جامعات كوريا الجنوبية‏8‏ مراكز وجامعات سنغافورة‏3‏ مراكز وفي الهند جامعتان وفي أمريكا الجنوبية والمكسيك‏11‏ جامعة موزعة علي أساس‏6‏ جامعات في البرازيل ومن تشيلي‏3‏ جامعات ومن الأرجنتين جامعة واحدة ومن المكسيك جامعة واحدة أما أستراليا فقد احتلت‏16‏ مركزا في قائمة الأفضل في حين دخلت في التصنيف‏5‏ جامعات من نيوزيلندا ولم تدخل في التصنيف من أفريقيا سوي جامعات جنوب إفريقيا فقط من بين كل دول القارة السمراء ولها‏3‏ جامعات‏.‏*

----------

